# New scrapies tag law?



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone in the Boer goat world heard of them changing the scrapies tag law? My vet says she just had 3 meetings with the fed dept and says even if the goats are tattooed, they must have now scrapies tags. I am going to a show this weekend that says right on their rules and regulations paperwork that ABGA goats just need tattoos and health check papers. Market animals need scrapies. The other vets in the area are not requiring scrapies tags if they are registered and tattooed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I haven't heard this. I would go off the show rules though till they change it


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If your unsure, I'd go off of the show rules and make sure you have a copy with you of the rules when you go to the show. Or call them and ask.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anytime you move goats out of state, scrapies tags are required, even being registered
. If you are just taking them to your local shows, they just need to be registered and tattooed, no scrapies required. 
But to be absolutely sure, you may want to contact your scrapies division in your state and the place they will be shown and rules.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, that's how it is in NC now. Everything has to have scrapie tags, otherwise we can't get health papers or any type of vet care period.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks everyone. I have tags in everyone but my buck. He came from Tennessee, so I won't be able to get a tag from them. My vet says just to put one of mine in him and document where he came from in my scrapies book.


----------

